# wire size type?



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

got some molds but lookn for advice. Any suggestions on what type and size wire to use in bottom bouncers. And does anyone have a retailer that they would recomend. I also have not purchased any lead either.

Thanks MAC

Patience is the key..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

mac79 said:


> got some molds but lookn for advice. Any suggestions on what type and size wire to use in bottom bouncers. And does anyone have a retailer that they would recomend. I also have not purchased any lead either.
> 
> Thanks MAC
> 
> Patience is the key..


Your mold is designed to accept a certain size wire (per manufacture spec.) usually . Find out the manufactuer of the mold , and model # and google it . Unless you bought them new , the catalog or website you bought them from should provide all the information for you. 

As far as buying lead , it is $3.00 lb through Janns Netcraft , and usually a little more to ship depending on how much you buy . Better off to buy locally if you can find ????

Two websites that will help ya out are jannsnetcraft.com and lurepartsonline.com . 

Hope this helps , if you have any more questions dont be afraid to ask .


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

mac79 said:


> got some molds but lookn for advice. Any suggestions on what type and size wire to use in bottom bouncers. And does anyone have a retailer that they would recomend. I also have not purchased any lead either.
> 
> Thanks MAC
> 
> Patience is the key..


If you were closer I would sell you some lead 75 cents a pound.I just got rid of a bunch..


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Wheel weights from auto shops. I get um all the time to use to make shot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

alright thanks the molds are from a yard sale could be hand made.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mac79
take few neil difrent size,cut the heads of,put in mold as the wire,which fit best mesure the size and then you know whot size wire you need.if the coat hanger is good size you can use that.

snag


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Mac79
If it is a Do-It mold it will accept an .035 or .041 wire diameter. Do-It should be stamped on the outside of the mold case.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

If you don't have a local source and have to order lead, check out rotometals - http://www.rotometals.com/


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Try a spoke off a old bicycle rim ...they are stainless to I think .....usually find them in peoples trash,garage sale, flea market....etc


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

coathangers will rust and bike spokes are .060 or more. they will work, but they are awful big and won't fit most molds. most baitwalkers are .030- .045 if i recall. 
i made my own mold so i use .030 stainless. the wire is expensive from tackle shops so i use the wire from my mig welder. i have a 5 lb spool of stainless for 30.00 so much cheaper and i rarely run out. i also use .030 mig wire for spreaders, spinner baits, and all my salt water tackle.


----------

